
Learn Python - mannjani
http://www.learnstreet.com/lessons/study/python
======
gergles
> Right now we only support social logins.

That's too bad; I was interested in moving beyond the first page. This is
about as far from a social site as you can get. You don't have any need for my
social graph. Please stop doing this.

If you're too lazy to write your own auth system, at least support OpenID or
Persona or some other open standard rather than forcing people to use one of
your blessed providers.

~~~
Surio
Learnstreet have hit HN front page a few times already in the last few
months!?

I did login using one of the options, they provided to check out the content
some time ago, but I definitely would have preferred a more neutral auth
system like OpenID, etc., as you've rightly pointed!

------
mddw
These learning websites never work for me. I know starting with basics
(operations, variables, string manipulation) is the sensible thing to do, but
they bore me. I always find easier (well, harder but more engaging) to read
real code running a real simple application and trying to figure it out by
breaking it. (it's not a critic of learning sites or this one in particular.
It's just they don't speak to me.)

~~~
Flaggnlos
Could you recommend some simple applications like you describe?

I'm learning python but find most tutorials boring. Your method sounds
interesting.

~~~
fnbr
Seconded! Especially for web apps. I'm trying to learn how to implement
something with a GUI, and struggling to move beyond the basics.

~~~
PySlice
A desktop GUI in Python? Or a GUI in a web app? If you mean the former, have
you tried wxPython? It comes with a huge interactive library of samples, where
you can see the code and the resulting interface just by switching tabs.

~~~
donniezazen
There are so many languages that it can be real hard for beginners to decide
what to do. I use Ubuntu and ChromeOS. Ubuntu recommends Python and GTK
whereas, if I am not wrong, ChromeOS extension and webapps are primarily
written in Javascript. I am learning programming currently using Codecademy
HTML and CSS tutorials and have to decide what to do next. In order to keep
myself focused I want to write a clipboard app. I am not sure what to choose
Python or JavaScript.

------
GhotiFish
Looks like this setup is quiet good.I only have one question:

Why, exactly, do I need to sign up? What purpose does this serve?

    
    
       "If you have registered as a member and given LearnStreet consent,
        we may share your personally identifiable information with advertisers,
        business partners, and other entities that are not affiliated with
        LearnStreet who would like to send you information about their products
        and services. We do not share personally identifiable information with
        other third-party organizations for their marketing or promotional use
        without your consent or except as part of a specific program or feature
        for which you will have the ability to opt-in."
    

Never mind, I can hazard a guess.

------
velodrome
This might be a useful resource (Learn Python the Hard Way):
<http://learnpythonthehardway.org/book/>

------
terhechte
I liked the tutorial, so I send it over to my girlfriend, since I've been
nagging her for quite some time now to learn python. She's doing lots of
statistics, and uses R for that, and I think that Python is a great addition
to R. It never really worked so far, until today. She really liked this
tutorial and has been going through it for quite some time now. It is really,
really well made.

------
TimPC
I really like that they capture and address the problem of pushing people out
into IDE's where they can do real work. Most of these sites are flawed in that
they want to create a permanent lock-in to their tools, but the best learning
happens once you can use an IDE.

~~~
theoretick
I've done a bunch of these and whenever they say "oh, we use something thats a
lot like javascript but we've slightly modified it" I just groan.

I'd much rather work harder to learn something real than learn a simplified
style that is utterly useless outside your website.

------
jitl
There are still a few issues with the UI here -- I can't scroll the glossary
or the table of contents, and it's way too long for my browser window.

------
seatac
How MUCH of Python can you learn at this site for free? If I was told to get
my wallet out after a few little courses I'd almost feel like I wasted time.

~~~
SenatorSquires
Tutorial was fun as a complete coding novice. Would like to know the answer to
the question above. Would love to see a good summary example video of what
Python can do start to finish and how it fits into the process of say..
creating a cool web app. i.e. Take this chunk of code, do this, this and this
and now you literally have your own web app. At that point I would like to
learn / get excited to learn Python by messing around with it. Does anyone
know of anything like this?

